# New 2011 Outback 250Rs On The Way!



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi everyone! I just joined the forum and was glad I found it, there are lots of good advice and helpful folks here! My wife and I just ordered a 2011 Outback 250rs yesterday. They said it would take 8 weeks to arrive at dealer, is that the usual wait time or could it take longer? We have 2 young sons who cant wait to go camping!! We are first timers and have only tent camped so we are excited about our future camping adventures in the outback. Anyway, just wanted to say hello!


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

You'll be more than happy with it when you get it. We just picked up ours last week and can't be happier. Kids love it too. Ours was already on order from the dealer when we put down our deposit. We only had to wait for four weeks.

Dave


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave, we hope so! We have been researching them and wanting one for a while now. We figured we would just order it from a local dealer instead of driving somewhere that had it on the lot, but hope it doesnt take too long, but i know it's worth the wait. I couldnt get off work that long to drive too far and being new to travel trailers I wanted a local dealer (85 miles from us) in case we had issues or needed a lot of service/repairs. Most of the dealers in my area (MS-LA) didnt carry the rear slide outback models on their lot. When i asked why, they said they just didnt sell very good!?! I guess because they use to have the manual slides??? but it appears here that most are happy with them even more now with the power rear slide on the new ones.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers!

Your gonna love that 250RS. They seem to be popular this year - I guess because of the electric rear slide. We have an '09 with a manual slide and have no complaints. The setup, even though manual, is not bad at all. If you haven't done this already, invest in a electric power jack. We have a barker vip 3500 and it great. The hand cranking got old after the first year.

Happy Camping!

Rick


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

yep, we're going to get the electric jack along with a few other things. Here's my list so far: Equalizer hitch w/ sway control, maxxair vent w/ thermostat, and slide out awnings (can you get one for the rear?), we plan to have the dealer install them before we pick it up. Any other essentials add-ons or mods for new rv'ers that are a must? thanks!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I did the 'big' handle on the rear door. the small grab handle just didn't appeal to me, not sure why they don't have the larger one on it like the front one does.
the next 'must do' upgrade is mounting a LCD tv for the bunk beds, I just finished this mod about 2 hours ago and I love it, a write up is in the mod section, it only took about an hour.


----------

